# sauger fishing



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello,
I have never sauger fished but am really wanting to try it out. I was wondering if you guys would mind giving out some advice. I am wondering about locations, times, how weather and water effect them, techniques and tackle.


Thank you all!!,

Brian


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

lol the quick and easy
get a bait under 5 inches to the bottom and move it, if they are there you will know in five minutes, if they arnt, move.

but specifics. creek mouths sometimes, below dams is the most consistant, heard the sauger bite has been on down there below the dams. jigs from the bank because spoons and blades snag to much. I like metal more but its a pain unless in a boat


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

riverKing said:


> lol the quick and easy
> get a bait under 5 inches to the bottom and move it, if they are there you will know in five minutes, if they arnt, move.
> 
> but specifics. creek mouths sometimes, below dams is the most consistant, heard the sauger bite has been on down there below the dams. jigs from the bank because spoons and blades snag to much. I like metal more but its a pain unless in a boat


That's pretty accurate! We usually vertically jig from boats, but "jig" is not really an accurate description. I only move the bait a few inches, at best, you want to keep your jig or bait very near the bottom. Sometimes below the dams (usually fish the calmer water by the locks in winter) I'll cast about 20-30' from the boat, and essentially drag my jig back to vertical. I catch a lot of saugers dragging jigs like that. 

I'm usually using an UL spinning rod/reel with 4lb line and an 1/8oz jig in the calmer water. In faster water I'd jump to 6lb line and a 1/4oz head. I usually start with 2" grubs, white and yellow are both proven producers. Sometimes I'll throw on a 3" Berkley Realistix minnow bait in a perch or shad color if the water clarity is good. If you are using minnows instead of a grub or other soft plastic, I'd suggest a stinger hook for the tail of the minnow. It has saved many a day!


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

go below the dams and throw a 1/4 oz jig. dance it on the bottom all the way back to you. you'll lose several but can catch a lot too. my father and a few friends love using baits with treble hooks but jigs are cheaper and not as easy to lose. just jig it up and down but make sure you're on the bottom


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

i wanna get back down to the dam. I'm sure the sauger are hitting well


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Pink and chartuse twisters on 1/4 jigs always work for me. An old river rat once told me "If ya aint snaggin' you aint on the fish". Truer words were never spoken. When it warms up past 70 degrees I use bass asasins in clear with black specks. Most of them have moved out by then but a few fish Ohio size ones are around


----------



## KYRedneck (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you thing the Sauger would be bitting Sunday bank fishing at one of the dams. I have never fished in January.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

There is a very good chance that sauger will bite on any given day throughout winter. River conditions should be good below the dams right now.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

birddog,you can tag along sometime if you like.i fish pike island and we do really good for sauger.very simple rigs.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Haven't been since a week or so before Christmas,they were biting good then.Will give them a try Thursday.
Jake


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

I wanted to thank you guys for all the info. It looks like we have a little bit of a thaw coming so I hope to get out and try it. 

I might take you up on that offer one of these days Husky.

Thanks again!


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd go in a heartbeat but don't have a boat. If anyone doesn't mind me tagging along I'd be more than happy to pay for gas and bait


----------

